# Manday 7



## sqwib (Dec 14, 2017)

_Manday 7_​
_December 5th, 2017_

This post is not in chronological order, it is in recipe (food items) order for the most part, I figured it's much easier to follow this way.
I will also be building on the post and not just tossing the whole thing up at once.

This also helps with linking back to individual recipes from my main page.

Manday was actually December 8th, but I started prepping on the 5th.
I'm still waiting on some pictures but I'll start with what I have, and "yes", of course there will be a video down the line!

Sit back and enjoy.


What am I cooking for Manday? 

*My Menu*

_Pineapple and Ham, Chicken Bombs_
_Hard Salami, Chicken Bombs_
_Chicken Taco ABT's_
_Supreme Pizza Fattie (Priazzo)_
_Scarbelly Bonesucking Wings_
_SQWIBS Beans_
_"Pit Cooked" Deli Style Roast Beef_
_Pork Crown Roast_
_Bacon Wrapped Shooters_
_"Philly Style" Pulled Pork_
_Pulled Pork_


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2017)

Holy cow!
Your gonna be a busy boy!
Al


----------



## sqwib (Dec 14, 2017)

But first I need to make some rubs.



*Tuesday*

_Sqwibs Pork Rub (Montreal Cheat)_

2 Cup Montreal Steak seasoning
3 cups (packed) Brown Sugar
2.5 cup paprika
1/2 cup dried onion flakes
2 tsp cayenne pepper
1 Tbsp chili powder
2 tsp coriander
2 tsp rosemary


_Sqwibs Philly Style Rub _

3 cup Montreal steak seasoning
¼ cup Parsley
¼ cup Basil
¼ cup Oregano 
1 cup Minced Onion Flakes
¼ cup Granulated Garlic
¼ cup Chili powder

The rubs are done and most of the shopping is done, time to toss some things together. Let's start with the...

_Pineapple and Ham, Chicken Bombs_

*Ingredients:*

Chicken Thighs
Bacon
Ham
Pineapples
Jalapeno
Cream Cheese
Butter
Loaf pan *pan here *
Pineapple Habanero Sauce
SQWIBS Pork Rub


*Directions;*

Fry Ham
Season both sides Chicken Thighs with SQWIBS Pork Rub

Place ham on thighs
Half, de-vein and de-seed jalapenos, Stuff with Cream Cheese and place on top of ham.
Top pepper with, Drained, crushed pineapple

Roll thigh and wrap with bacon, season lightly with rub

Spray loaf pan with cooking spray, place thighs in pan

Top with butter
Smoke in loaf pan @ 275°F 1-2 hours
remove from pan place on rack on smoker 20 minutes or so.

dip thighs in glaze and place on rack, place back on smoker 10 minutes
Remove from the smoker, rest 15 minutes, slice in half and serve with Pineapple Habanero Sauce on the side or coat sides liberally.
Shoot for Internal temp 175°F - 180°F


Drain and crush pineapples






Fry Ham






Layout Thighs (no trimming)






Season Thighs






Place ham on thighs, place cream cheese jalapenos on top of ham.






Add crushed pineapples.











Spray Pan Loaf with cooking spray.






Wrap thighs in bacon and push firmly into loaf, pan, add a pat of butter and secure with a toothpick.











*Friday*

Time to toss these on the GOSM











Bombs are removed from Loaf pans then dipped in Pineapple Habanero sauce and placed directly on the grate to set the sauce.






Pineapple Chicken Bombs are sliced in half and topped with Pineapple Habanero Sauce.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 15, 2017)

For the _Salami, Chicken Bombs _I just replaced the ham with hard Salami and omitted the pineapple and Pineapple Habanero Sauce.










*Friday*

Time to toss the Salami, Chicken Bombs on the GOSM












Salami Chicken bombs are sliced in half to serve.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 15, 2017)

That's gonna be a lot of food!
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2017)

Uh-Oh---The Sqwib is at it again!!!:)

Everybody hide your taste buds---It's Drooling time Again!!!
I Like A Lot.

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 15, 2017)

Whoa! Is there any leftovers?


----------



## sqwib (Dec 15, 2017)

Now onto one of my favorites,

Chicken Taco ABT's

*Ingredients;*

Chicken Breast
Taco Seasoning

Jalapenos

Triple Blend Cheese

Bacon
Dark Chili Powder
Cumin (Optional)
Paprika (Optional)


In a pot, salt water and bring to a boil then turn the heat to simmer, place the chicken breasts in the pot. While the chicken is cooking, halve, de-seed and de-vein the jalapenos. When the chicken is done, fork shred the chicken.











Add taco seasoning and shred some more.






Add your cheese and mix well.







The mix will be dry, add a bit of chicken broth from the stock pot and mix again.






Add the Dark Chili powder and optional cumin.







Check the taste and consistency of the chicken and tweak if necessary, you want it to form but not be too wet. Stuff the peppers.











Wrap in bacon and place firmly in a dish.







Top with a little Paprika or your favorite rub.






Friday

Out at the smoker







ABT's are on with some Apple Wood











I have tried mixing cream cheese in with the chicken but it really messes up the texture but if you want to use cream cheese, stuff the pepper with cream cheese then add the chicken mix, don't mix it with the chicken, I will be trying this on my next cook because these can tend to dry out, especially if reheated the next day.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 15, 2017)

_Scarbelly Bonesucking Wings_
_RIP Gary aka.Scarbelly_

The last time I made Scarbelly Bonesucking Wings was for Manday 4, three years ago. I was dreading making these but to be honest it was one of the easiest items to prep on the menu. I think I got turned off of doing wings, due to the unacceptable price.

*Ingredients for *Scotties Creole Butter

1 can beer of choice
1/4 pound butter (one stick)

1 tablespoon Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning
1 tablespoon paprika
1 tablespoon freshly ground white pepper _(omitted due to cost)_

1 teaspoon of sea salt (not really needed but added it this time)

1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 tablespoon dry mustard
1 teaspoon freshly and finely ground black pepper

1 teaspoon cayenne
I just realized that I have been using 1 stick of butter and not one pound as in the original recipe, I'm gonna "Stick" with the one stick of butter, yes pun intended!



*Directions for *Scotties Creole Butter


Melt the butter in saucepan and add the beer and spices. Mix well. Let cool. Refrigerate.

*Directions for injecting;*


Warm the Creole butter and add 1 cup of creole butter to 2 cups of Room Temperature Franks Red Hot.
Fill the injector, Place wings in a bowl and inject over a larger Pyrex type dish.
Inject wings, I poked twice and really loaded up the wing with the marinade.
Pour the rest of the marinade over the wings.

Dust lightly with "Mad Hunky Hot Whang! Chicken Rub", place back in dish.
Cover with plastic wrap then foil


*Directions for Cooking;*


Remove the foil and plastic wrap, cover back up with the foil, Place Pyrex dish on the pit for an hour or so.

Cook over direct fire, place pan on Schwenker, remove wings and place directly on the grate.
To prevent charring keep the Schwenker moving and flipping the wings, at this point the wing marinade will thicken, place the wings back in pan and coat liberally and serve from the Pyrex dish or place back on the grates.





























Time to prep the wings. The creole butter is warmed in the microwave, just enough for the butter to melt, you could just place in warm water for an hour or so but I didn't want to waste any time.







Time to dust off my Injector.







I'm not sure how I feel about the Purdue Packaging. It's a lot more fussing having to deal with cutting open 6 packs, draining the liquid, removing the Meat Diapers, I was back and forth to the sink and trash can more than half a dozen times. I really don't like to handle chicken and chicken packaging more than I have to. The old packaging, I just zipped off the plastic covering, removed the chicken and tossed the whole package in one shot, however for chicken thighs and breasts this works well, because you can cut off two pouches, cook one and refrigerate or freeze the other packages without worrying about leaks because its sealed so well.







Anyhow back to work... I had to toss the wings in a strainer due to their still being liquid in the packaging.







Marinade is mixed, 2 parts "Franks Red Hot" to 1 part "Creole Butter". The creole butter smells so dam good, I think I'm gonna try the Creole Butter next time I do some shrimp.







The wings are all injected, I used about 80% of the marinade, I was actually a bit surprised at how much marinade I got into the wings. The rest of the marinade was tossed on top of the wings and massaged a bit to coat the wings evenly.












Then the tops were dusted lightly with some ""Mad Hunky Hot Whang! Chicken Rub", sealed with plastic wrap, foiled and then refrigerated.
















*Friday*


The Wings are placed on the pit for a few hours.







The Wings are then transferred to the Schwenker, dipping in the sauce then placing on the grates several times.
















As were snacking on the wings, we moved them to the warming grate to make room for some other things.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 18, 2017)

Im sorry for the pics being so big, I copy/paste from my website and although the pics are smaller on my website, they are coming out huge here.
I wish there was a resize option to a linked image.

*Sqwibs Beans*
_Gotsta hav beans with pork_


Grease/spray DO, dump in 110 oz can of Beans,  1 jar drained and crushed pineapples, one small finely chopped Onion, 1-2 large piece of fire roasted or smoked dehydrated Poblanos, 3 tablespoons of molasses, 1/2 teaspoon dry mustard, 1 tablespoon McCormick smoke house maple, 4 cups of ketchup, 1/4 cup of pork rub and refrigerate.
Place on smoker LID OFF, heat up,
Cook and add chopped bacon
Add pork as it comes of the pit (bark) and add (optional) green peppers whenever.
After several hours remove beans from pit and place on the firebox, add Knob Creek and place the lid back on.

*Friday*


----------



## sqwib (Dec 18, 2017)

Last minute entry
_
Bacon Wrapped Shooters_


*Ingredients;*

Shooters
Bacon
Toothpicks
*
Instructions;*

Halve shooters and blot dry and place on a paper towel (easier to wrap)

Thick cut Bacon cut into 3rds.
Wrap shooter in bacon secure with toothpick place in a mini muffin pan
smoke in pan till firm
Remove from pan place directly on rack and smoke till bacon is done































*Friday*

Time to pop in the GOSM.







Onto the warming tray on the Schwenker.





The guys liked these but I was unimpressed with them, they were way too salty for me. I love shooters as is and the bacon did absolutely nothing for them except take away from an already delicious appetizer.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 18, 2017)

*Thursday *

_Pulled Pork_

The two boneless butts are trimmed and butterflied. Then a cross hatch pattern is cut deep into the meat.
















Both sides are liberally coated with Soy Sauce and Worcestershire Sauce.






Then one butt is seasoned with Philly Style Rub and the other with my Pork Rub then folded, back up, wrapped and refrigerated.
















*Friday*

Out at the pit





















At about 170° I cut the butts in half and wrapped in foil. Then at 205° the butts were pulled and rested for a few hours. After the rest they were coarsely finger pulled into large chunks.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 18, 2017)

*Top Round "Deli Style Roast Beef"*



*Wednesday*

The next day it was time to get some more meat.






Safety First...






Safely home with my meat, after a photo-op, the meat is tossed in the refrigerator. The Pork will be trimmed, halved and rubbed with two different rubs Thursday night, The top round will be put on the Pit naked Friday morning.










OK, The meat is safely tucked into the fridge.



*Friday*

Top round is tossed on the pit naked.







After an hour the Top Round is coated with Worcestershire and soy sauce then heavily coated with my Philly Style Rub.







This is repeated a few times, then the meat is flipped and the other side and will be seasoned the same way, this gives a nice crust.











This cut is pretty thick in the middle so the temps were about 145°F on the far ends and 125°F in the middle, I pulled it to rest for several hours, the ends will most likely end up for "Hot Roast Beef Sandwiches" and "French Dippers" the middle will be for cold roast beef sandwiches.







A few slices are cut and sampled by the guys. I was totally impressed with how tender it was. Cooking this hunk of meat at low temps really does make for a wonderful piece of beef.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 18, 2017)

*Thursday Intermission*

I had picked up 5 pizza dough balls from the pizza joint and made some pies for dinner while I was doing some prepping.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 18, 2017)

_*Pork Crown Roast*_

I had my butcher prep a Crown roast for pick up Thursday. Friday I foiled the bones and dusted with my Pork Rub then tossed onto the GOSM with some apple wood.






At about 135° I removed the foil from the bones and glazed with some Pineapple Habanero Sauce and tossed back into the GOSM. Pulled at an internal temp of 145°F.







I removed the roast from the GOSM for about a 30 minute rest and sliced off a few chops for the guys, I was really happy with the chops, I was actually a bit surprised how tender the meat was, and it wasn't as dense as the loins I usually do.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 18, 2017)

Whats next?

_*Supreme Pizza Fattie*_

WOW!! Its been 3 years since I made one of these.
I used ground beef for this, I think the sausage is a bit overpowering*. *This is actually a two stage project, the fattie needs to be cooked but will be used for a Priazzo type pizza.


*Mix*

1 teaspoon Garlic powder
1 teaspoon Oregano
1 teaspoon Sweet Basil
1 teaspoon Crushed Red Pepper
1 teaspoon Salt
2 tablespoons Grated Parmesan Cheese
1 6 oz. can Tomato Paste
*Cook*

1 Mild sausage, casing removed
Chopped Pepperoni slices
*Chop*

½ green Pepper chopped
¼ large chopped Onion
¼ cup sliced Black Olives
¼ cup chopped Mushrooms



1 lb. Ground beef
1 cup Mozzarella
Bacon


*Preparation*

Place ground beef in a 1 gallon Ziploc bag, roll out flat and place in refrigerator or freezer for firming, this will make it easier to remove from the Ziploc bag.

Chop and cook pepperoni, set aside, chop and cook sausage of choice and set aside.

Combine the first 7 ingredients and mix well, set aside.
Chop onions and peppers

Remove ground beef from refrigerator and cut along the sides (not the bottom) of the Ziploc bag.

Spread the tomato paste mix onto the ground beef, followed by green peppers, onions, mushrooms, mild sausage, black olives, pepperoni then last but not least mozzarella.
Roll sausage using Ziploc bag until completely sealed, roll off of Ziploc bag onto bacon weave and roll bacon weave using plastic wrap, wrap tightly in plastic wrap refrigerate overnight.(Do not roll this like a pinwheel.

Cook at 250° till an internal temperature of 160°.
Cool for 1 hour before slicing



Place a pan on a burner set for low and toss in some chopped pepperoni, while that is heating up mix your paste

















Remove pepperoni and set aside, wipe out pan and toss in the sweet sausage (one link removed from casing). Set aside and wipe pan.







On a flat cool surface, layout some parchment paper and spray with cooking spray. Get out your ground meat and roll it out on top of the parchment paper. Look at the package, if you are lucky enough to get it packaged similar to the dimensions I did, you can slice the whole loaf in half and sort of butterfly it.











Try not to work the ground beef too much.







Trim the sides and toss the ground beef trimmings in the hot pan with a little SQWIBS Pork Rub.







While the ground meat is cooking, slice your veggies. Once the ground beef is done layout all your ingredients.






Veggies






Meats






Now lets build this thing! Start with the sauce and spread evenly, leave a little uncovered on each end where the loaf will connect.



















































Now its time for the bacon weave, lay down some parchment paper to build your bacon weave. once the bacon weave is made mush it down a bit to fill it in.






Ok the "Fun" easy stuff is done, time for the hard part. Push down on the stuffing mix, but not too hard where you have a blowout. Now start forming the log by rolling. Hold the parchment paper with one hand and tuck the filling in as you go with the other hand. This may take 5 minutes or so to form properly.






Once the log is rolled and the two ends meet, secure the ends together and tuck the stuffing in on the sides, you have to go by feel here.







Place the log on top of the bacon weave and center it, season the top with rub and tuck the parchment paper back and carefully roll the log onto the bacon weave trying to get the seam on the bottom.












Once on the log is on the bacon weave, season the other side and pull up the bacon weave ends, the bacon weave should be on parchment paper as well, this helps with forming the fattie, but as you can see, I did not do this. Now it is time to tighten it all up. Roll the log on some plastic wrap and wrap tightly. I had to do one wrap lengthwise and another along the width. Now grab the ends securely and roll the log by pushing it forward while holding the ends, this will tighten up the plastic wrap compressing the log together,







I still got time, so whats next, I'm gonna make the injection marinade for the "Scarbelly Bonesucking Wings". After the injection marinade was done I called it a day, I was pretty much happy on what I got done this evening.



*Friday*


Supreme Pizza Fattie is tossed on the GOSM with Apple wood and with foil on the bottom until it firms up a bit.







Fattie is removed and will rest about an hour





Going a step further with the fattie.


I picked up 5 large pizza dough balls from a pizza joint and will be using two for this monster. Dough is flipped, tossed and stretched, NOT ROLLED, and placed in a 17" skillet.







Sauced






Fattie is sliced, chopped and placed on the sauce.







Cheese.






The other dough ball is prepped.







The dough is placed on top, then the sides are pinched in. That little piece of pepperoni on the dough is not there by accident, my camera would not take a picture due to it seeing all white so I had to improvise.






Sauce, Cheese and then into the oven @ 375°.




















I got a lot of flack when I brought this out, guys were busting my stones about making a pizza on MANDAY, I said it was a "Priazzo, it's stuffed with the Supreme Pizza Fattie", they called bullshit and weren't interested. After I cut into it and the first guy had a piece, I couldn't slice it up quick enough.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2017)

OMG, What a Mess of Awesome Looking Vittles!!

Fantastic!!:):):)

Likes+

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 19, 2017)

SQWIB, Awesome post and awesome food for Manday 7. ! multiple likes !


----------



## sqwib (Dec 21, 2017)

*Friday the Event*


Perfect temp for the event, I like it to be slightly under 40°F because the food can be left out while prepping. Pit is fired up.







Guests start arriving with their food and beer.







A "rock" for breakfast







Temp is perfect for the food to be laid out.







Food is tossed on GOSM and pit












Ken brought one of my absolute favorites, "Popper Dip"






We started with our traditional Dingmans (Early bird Breakfast Sandwiches)
















Adam tossed on a Brisket and some Ribs






Larry stops in and tosses some Bacon Wrapped Scallops on the Schwenker.







Tony tosses some Shrimp on the Schwenker.






Time for the Cigars.
















Adam makes up some skewers and tosses them on.

















Ken always brings these chips and they are HOT, some guys wont eat them, I love them and they're always plenty for me.






A peregrine falcon stops by.






My wife got home around 9:00 and I let her come out to say hello to her cousin Stephen. Maybe we can work on that hat for next year!






Terry from, "across the pond", got to experience his first Manday.







Our typical ending of the night, Pallet burning.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2017)

More Fantastic Pics!!!:)
Like again!

Wow, I didn't know they moved Dingman's Ferry to Philly!!!  Great Sammies!

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 28, 2017)

SQWIBS, Another great Manday event for you,thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## sqwib (Jan 26, 2018)

Forgot to update my already lengthy post.


The next day I found one of my friends buried in the snow.






Sunday 


When I was cleaning up the yard I noticed the fire was still hot.








Now it's time to seal everything and freeze. The top round is cut up into sections based on doneness and for slicing.







The meat and drippings are placed in Vac-Seal bags and tossed in the freezer to firm up for sealing.







Everything is portioned, sealed, labeled and tossed in the freezer.







Looks like I'm out of room and haven't even sealed the Top Round yet.







Top round is ready for sealing and I had to get a bit creative to fit it in the garage freezer.






Had some leftover dough from Manday so I made a Steak Stromboli for dinner.

Provolone






Steak, american cheese and fried onions.






Sauce






Cheese






















I have some Supreme Pizza Fattie left overs that needs to be used up, what better way than on an omelet








Some extra green peppers and onions are added.





Smoked Provolone







A few slices of American Cheese







A sprinkle of Three Cheeses blend.











Some Taylor pork Roll on the side.










Served with some Sriracha.


----------



## sqwib (Jan 26, 2018)

A quick shout out to whoever (did a search and couldn't find who it was) suggested in another Crown Roast thread on pan frying these with a bit of butter and spices, this is hands down the best piece of pork I have eaten.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2018)

OMG!!:)
What a Blast of Awesome Vittles!!:)
Over-The-Top, Sqwib!!!---Like

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 2, 2018)

SQWIB, I love your posts and the amazing smoked goodies (and leftovers!)


----------

